# auf Tastendruck reagieren bei netbeans



## javauserxyz (9. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe Buttons auf meiner Oberfläche(die jeweils nen befehl haben, ist ja klar)

in dem "SetAction" menü ist es ja nun so, dass es im unteren Teil schon ein Möglichkeit gibt, das die Befehlsfolge des Buttons ausgeführt werden

(fall ich mir das falsch erschlossen habe bitte auch sagen)

das funktioniert bei mir jedoch leider nicht  

woran kann das liegen?



Danke schon mal


----------



## André Uhres (10. Mai 2009)

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, was du meinst, aber normalerweise muss man eine Action etwa so coden:

```
new AbstractAction("Test") {
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
        System.out.println(e.getActionCommand());
    }
}
```
Die Action kommt dann als Parameter in die setAction Methode:

```
jButton1.setAction(...);
```


----------



## babuschka (10. Dez 2009)

Hallo André!

Soeben bin ich auf diesen Thread und dein Codesnippet gestoßen.
Mich interessiert, ob du NetBeans bzw. den GUI-Designer in NetBeans nutzt,
um Actions zu setzen, da ich mittlerweile mit verschiedenen Versionen von NetBeans
arge Probleme in diesem Zusammenhang bekommen habe bzw. mein Projekt ab und an einfach
"zerschossen" wird.

Ich habe im NetBeans-Forum einen Thread (Menüpunkt "SetAction" fehlt auf einmal - NetBeans instabil!?) eröffnet. Vielleicht bist du dort auch registriert und kannst etwas dazu sagen?


Mich interessiert das sehr und andere evtl. auch.

Da ich ein Anwendungsentwickler (Swing) bin und mich neben dem GUI-Designer mittlerweile in NetBeans eingearbeitet habe,
möchte ich ungerne umsteigen (Eclipse).

Ich möchte hier keinen Eclipse vs. NetBeans - Thread eröffnen, doch ich frage mich, ob ich wechseln sollte, wenn andere ähnliche Erfahrungen mitteilen werden...

Grüße aus Berlin
JAR


----------



## André Uhres (11. Dez 2009)

Jeder hat im Umgang mit einer Ide seine eigenen Gewohnheiten und macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen. Hier kannst du einen Bug melden, bzw. schauen ob er schon gemeldet ist: Bugs, Enhancements, Feature Requests


----------



## babuschka (11. Dez 2009)

Aha, danke.


----------

